# 2009 Sentra FE+ Wont Start



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

My 09 FE+ wont start. Tried to jump and it seemed to get some juice but not enough to turn the car over. Could this be battery?


TIA

Mike


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

It was the battery.


----------

